# New Female Betta Sorority



## mxgalaxy (Mar 29, 2010)

HI All,
Please take sometime and check out the new female betta soroity I setup in a 10 Gallon low tech planted tank. There are currently 3 will add an additional 2. Thanks for watching! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORob3rPbVes&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Man, that looks awesome! Are they getting along well?


----------



## mxgalaxy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, thanks. Honestly this didn't work out for me... the females didn't get along so I switched up the tank.




TequilatheBetta said:


> Man, that looks awesome! Are they getting along well?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

too bad!


----------



## mxgalaxy (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is what the 10 Gallon looks like today...


----------

